# *unce unce unce* Raving In-Suit



## InuAkiko (Aug 10, 2009)

As the title suggests, I'd like to touch on the subject on taking your suit into the world of raving. I love con raves, and MFF this year will be my first time suiting. I've seen lots of vids and pics on the internet of furs busting some moves  in suit, and would like some advice.

 My suit is a partial, so it won't be too bothersome, but it's still gonna heat up. I know all the standard things about keeping cool- underarmour, staying hydrated, etc. I was just wondering if anyone has some extra tricks or pointers for holding up well during a rave.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

I don't understand the point of "unce" considering if you actually were to say it it would be well, unce. Rhyming with dunce.

Lol sorry. I'm OCD.


----------



## Shino (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll let you know when I get to FurFright, but as a general rule, I can't dance. In _or_ out of suit...

Hope that they've got the A/C on max. Dammit, they better, since mine is like an oven when fully on... I was out and about during one of our rare sunny days a few weeks ago, and after two hours, I started to show early symptoms of heat stroke... So yeah, two hours max in between cool-downs. Less if I'm extra active.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Aug 10, 2009)

Shino said:


> I'll let you know when I get to FurFright, but as a general rule, I can't dance. In _or_ out of suit...
> 
> Hope that they've got the A/C on max. Dammit, they better, since mine is like an oven when fully on...


Flail madly.

That's what most teens call "dancing".


----------



## Aurali (Aug 10, 2009)

I was told I dance like Michael Jackson :/
Though, my... suit isn't that dancable in


----------



## SnowFox (Aug 10, 2009)

Eli said:


> I was told I dance like Michael Jackson :/
> Though, my... suit isn't that dancable in



You grab your balls? I didn't know girls could do that.


----------



## Aurali (Aug 10, 2009)

SnowFox said:


> You grab your balls? I didn't know girls could do that.



:/


----------



## RedclawTheOtter (Aug 11, 2009)

Pro Tip: EVERYONE can dance in fursuit.  It doesn't matter how bad you are, people will love you for it anyway.  The first two conventions I went to, I didn't go to the dances, because I was too nervous to dance.  My third convention, I had a fursuit that time, and decided to go for the dance and LOVED it!  

Just take frequent trips to the headless lounge and you should be okay.


----------



## Sabian (Aug 11, 2009)

just make the ball and work it, raving is about mindless movement. So in general it will put gallons of sweat into your suit.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 11, 2009)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> I don't understand the point of "unce" considering if you actually were to say it it would be well, unce. Rhyming with dunce.
> 
> Lol sorry. I'm OCD.




Um...what? I was using onomatopoeia for rave music. Other people do it, I swear. Just trying to make things fun D=

Thanks for the tips everyone! And yes, who doesn't love a dancing fursuiter? I'm not the best mover, but I'm sure it will at least look amusing. Whee, I can't wait now ^o^


----------



## Itsuya (Aug 11, 2009)

It'll just get really hot, really fast in a fursuit at a rave. It gets hot even without a fursuit.


----------



## Jiyiki (Aug 15, 2009)

Imagine going to a club in a fursuit.  Id be afraid of ravers beating me up or people on Ecstacy humping me or something


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 17, 2009)

Jiyiki said:


> Imagine going to a club in a fursuit.  Id be afraid of ravers beating me up or people on Ecstacy humping me or something




Yeahhh, which is why I'll only suit at fur cons >>


----------



## Matt (Aug 20, 2009)

RedclawTheOtter said:


> Pro Tip: EVERYONE can dance in fursuit. It doesn't matter how bad you are, people will love you for it anyway. The first two conventions I went to, I didn't go to the dances, because I was too nervous to dance. My third convention, I had a fursuit that time, and decided to go for the dance and LOVED it!
> 
> Just take frequent trips to the headless lounge and you should be okay.


 The upside to dancing in a fursuit is even if you suck, people won't know who you are =P


----------



## Kanye East (Aug 20, 2009)

Posting to say that the cons needs less techno and more hip/hop/rap. Come on people.. Golden opportunities missed here. 
Soulja boy's birdwalk? Perfect for the lawls.  I wanna swag while I surf G, as well as cwalk in my costume.


----------



## Ziff (Aug 20, 2009)

sorry couldn't resist. as far as I know, I heard you just gotta exaggerate your movements a little bit.


----------



## Shino (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Wasn't that posted in a thread remarkably similar to this one?

But yeah. Flailing and dancing are, IMO, two different things. Then again, I don't have a life, so what do I know?


----------



## Glitch (Aug 20, 2009)

I have been wanting to rave extremely bad over the last week. o.o  Now I wish I could go to the big cons and just party hard.

I can't really dance (well, others think I can; I don't), but damn it!  I'll learn.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 21, 2009)

I hate rap/hiphop >[ But I suppose seeing someone dancing to that in-suit would be amusing.

And lol @ the comic. Saw that in the techno threadXD


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I hate rap/hiphop >[ But I suppose seeing someone dancing to that in-suit would be amusing.



You just can't dance to it.  
That is why I get pissed that all they play at the school dances is hip-hop and rap.  Otherwise, I'd be a freaking dancing fool, in-suit or out.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 21, 2009)

Glitch said:


> You just can't dance to it.
> That is why I get pissed that all they play at the school dances is hip-hop and rap.  Otherwise, I'd be a freaking dancing fool, in-suit or out.



I think it's funny when people ghetto-dance. But yeah, I never had fun at middle/high school dances because it was all rap and people humping each other in slutty clothing...


Also, I heard on another thread (i think it was the new suit maintenance sticky) about some great WalMart brand version of UnderArmor. That may be rather useful for us dancing furs =3


----------



## Shino (Aug 21, 2009)

Actually, I've tried underarmor. It actually doesn't help. Well, it does, but it has a rather unpleasant side affect. Because it's so good at wicking away sweat, it gets saturated and in turn gets the suit damp. I've found that standard white under Ts work better, since they don't transfer the sweat to the suit. It's mildly warmer, but I think it's an acceptable trade-off for not stinking up the suit as bad.

(Yeah, I know how disgusting that sounds, but it's true.)


----------



## BlackCatOrian (Aug 21, 2009)

Matt said:


> The upside to dancing in a fursuit is even if you suck, people won't know who you are =P



unless they are in a suit too and go to the headless lounge! hahaha!!


----------



## Glitch (Aug 21, 2009)

InuAkiko said:


> I think it's funny when people ghetto-dance. But yeah, I never had fun at middle/high school dances because it was all rap and people humping each other in slutty clothing...



It hasn't changed; I just got out of 8th grade this past school year and the sendoff dance was exactly what you just said.  I should get a furcon DJ and punt out the DJs the school hires.  That would be - pardon the French - fucking amazing.


----------



## RustyFox (Aug 21, 2009)

Hip Hop not good to dance to??? oO;; ermm.. ok.. lol  Hip Hop is awesome to dance to, and tons of fun!  I <3 Hip hop, especially of the old school variety. I'd rather hear hip hop more often than rave at a dance party. Hip hop is made for dancing.


----------



## TDK (Aug 21, 2009)

Ugh... the shit that their playing at school dances is NOT real hip-hop, it's that Top 40 bullshit. Some of the dances are beyond retarded, only a few actually have rhythm, but usually I just go with the beat and wing it.

I still can't come to believe that techno is actually danceable, when I see a rave, I see people going into convulsions with neon around their necks. But that's just me.


----------



## InuAkiko (Aug 23, 2009)

Shino said:


> Actually, I've tried underarmor. It actually doesn't help. Well, it does, but it has a rather unpleasant side affect. Because it's so good at wicking away sweat, it gets saturated and in turn gets the suit damp. I've found that standard white under Ts work better, since they don't transfer the sweat to the suit. It's mildly warmer, but I think it's an acceptable trade-off for not stinking up the suit as bad.
> 
> (Yeah, I know how disgusting that sounds, but it's true.)



Ah, good to know- thanks Shino! I suppose that makes sense. 

Also, I agree with RustyFox. Old school hip-hop is good, I can deal with that for sure. And I feel it's fine to dance to, it's just that lot's of people don't....dance to it. Granted, the same thing happens at raves sometimes but still ><


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Aug 23, 2009)

You don't want to wear a fursuit.


----------

